# Websites to find composing gigs



## Mataj123 (May 31, 2022)

Hi, I heard that it's not an easy task to find composing jobs on the internet and that usually people get their clients through previous co-workers etc.

But I was wondering if you have know some websites where I can find people looking for composers, or where composers can advertise themselves and people actually find them? 
I already know of: gamedevclassifieds on reddit for games, UpWork and Fiverr. 

Thanks in advance!


----------



## gsilbers (Jun 1, 2022)

That’s pretty much it.

I would try to look at it from another angle:

From being an “employee” to owning your business that offers composing services.

It’s a small but powerful difference if you see it this way.


----------



## SyMTiK (Jun 1, 2022)

For the most part in my experience, most paid composing gigs in games and film tend to be pretty closed off opportunities that are really only gained through networking and recommendation. Sometimes there will be public listings here and there, but it is pretty rare and when they do exist, landing that job is next to impossible without some personal relationship to the company/director or an already very established career. There are groups on facebook for indie films and games that will probably have some opportunities to work, but most of these will be solely for experience or very little money. 

I would recommend trying to join game development and film production groups like discords, forums, facebook groups, etc. and make some friends with developers and directors. Doing so will likely lead to some opportunities to work on smaller games and films.

Even better though would be to try and meet some people in person if possible. Go to film festivals, game development conventions, do game jams, and more. A genuine personal connection goes far in this industry!


----------



## tressie5 (Jun 1, 2022)

I'm registered on Submithub. Recently, I had two bites for my ambient compositions - one from a curator, the other from a record company to release an album. I said all that to say Submithub is probably legit. In any case, they do have at least three sections that could be of benefit for the VI Control contingent - Neo Classical, Cinematic/Epic Music and Solo Piano. Like anything else, there are no guarantees in this business, but I suppose it is an outlet.


----------



## Inherently (Jun 4, 2022)

I love this question - thank you for posting!

I have gotten some results using the Composer's Site http://composerssite.com/, which lists collaboration opportunities and competitions. Opportunities typically receive hundreds of responses, and the posters do not necessarily have the capability or resources to acknowledge the inquiries or works received. I believe, as has been stated above, more opportunities will become visible to you as you gain more working relationships with your peers and the various producers. VI-Control has a wonderful resources page - https://vi-control.net/portal/resources/ - with a gigs and business resources section. Lingering with those resources may bring forward some more market awareness and add shape to your ideas about introducing yourself and your work. My personal interest is in choral composition so I look at Choralnet.org and subscribe to their newsletter.

Again, a terrific ask!


----------

